# The Worst ISP ??



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

Which is the worst ISP from your perspective ??

For me, its the one I'm using.....BSNL DataONe.

This just sux. Just a 15mins of heavy rainfall and every thing fukked up!!! 

I keep disconnecting since the rain stopped. I d/c 6 times in 12mins .

Just bcoz of 15mins of heavy rainfall, I cant load half of the sites. 

And this problem is throughout my town. This sux!!!

India is on both boats. On one had, Airtel is considered one of the best ISPs of the world and BSNL is the WORST ISP.

Its not the worst ISP bcoz I am facing probs. Look at the 'Post your Dataone queries here' thread.

Why isnt there such a thread for Airtel/Tata/Reliance ?? Bcoz they are reliable enuff.
Look at BSNL's plans. 1mb/s UL for 9k/month........WTF!!! Airtel provides the same for 2222/month. BSNL's 2mb/s plans give good speeds but the download limits are horrible!! 5GB for 1k.....WTF again  and the NightUL is there but its just from 2-8 (only 6hrs) while the same plans from Tata Indicom have NightUL from 9PM-9AM (12hours). On top of this, BSNL's service is just sh1t. If you call up their help center, the engineer/lineman will come to your house after 2-3 days.....while all other ISP's service is prompt .

oh no, got d/ced again.... This the 2nd time I got d/ced while posting this   .

Anyways guys, whats your opinion. Which ISP is the worst in your consideration ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

That looks horrible... d/c 6 times in 15 mins....
Now BSNL must watch this..... nyway BSNL service really sucks and i feel that **** with my account that i have in my home..
I have a Airtel conn in office and sure it rocks and i never disconnect more than once  in a week... Their service part is somewhat good and reliable...

Reliance is the best in my POV...... coz they provide some unbelievable plans @ unbelievable price.....

Conclusion:

Reliance>Airtel>Tata Indicom.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

Even I've faced the same prob with BSNL many times. Today, in my area there was heavy rainfall and the connection snaps every few mins. Reconnecting is not very fast either.

--snap-- (oh no not again)

This is really damn irritating. Especially when I'm playing a game online. Just when I'm having an interesting game, the connection snaps and I have to look for a new game.

And at night, 2 am to 8 am, the speeds aren't too good, and it keeps disconnecting frequently for me.

My vote goes to BSNL Dataone.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2008)

well I am using best ISP Airtel

Not exper other but saw MY Friend Crying for Bsnl

plan of 2 mbps and don't even get speed of 256 Kbps


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

Sify is the bap of all worst ISP's. 

Among those, I would say Reliance is the worst.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Sify is the bap of all worst ISP's.
> 
> Among those, I would say Reliance is the worst.




Man, r u sure abt what u r talking....


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 19, 2008)

no doubt BSNL IS THE WORST ISP, i am fed up of BSNL , my broadband connection  disconnects for about 5 times in an hour or two. i have to forget downloading anything from rapidshare ,
 and WTF! BSNL has employed illiterate persons at their exchange. they don't know anything about broadband ,all they know is how to repair the telephone lines.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 19, 2008)

Airtel is expensive.. i mean im paying like 700 for a 256 line.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Sify the Worst*

Sify is the worst
But as it is not in the poll BSNL is the worst


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Man, r u sure abt what u r talking....



there are lot of people that I know facing issues with reliance wimax and the customer support sucks


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

@desiibond:

I don't have an Reliance connection so i cant comment on that... So i leave that apart.. 

Did Reliance Broadband available in *Reliance Fresh* stores....!!!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 19, 2008)

how can u  forget sify ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @desiibond:
> 
> I don't have an Reliance connection so i cant comment on that... So i leave that apart..
> 
> Did Reliance Broadband available in *Reliance Fresh* stores....!!!



LOLZ

Once reliance introduced bigtv, I see every shop from panshop to electronics store selling bigtv kits


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

naah BSNL is good if not best, am happy with frequent drop outs


----------



## iinfi (Sep 19, 2008)

Tata Indicom Is The Worst !!!
Tata Indicom Is The Worst !!!
Tata Indicom Is The Worst !!!

Everyone Plz Vote For Tata Indicom


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2008)

TATA Indicom Broadband is bad. But, the WORST is Sify.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tata Indicom sucks. BSNL is not so bad. AirTel is good, but their charges are too high.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2008)

Tata indicom rox. 384@1000 and i get speeds of 44+ wile downloading.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep. I am using TATA Indicom wimax and it is good (atleast in my locality)


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> But, the WORST is Sify.



I thought they were out of picture...lolz


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 19, 2008)

@KPower-First, go to the BSNL office and complain about this. I was facing the same problem just last month. It was because of bad wiring. Get the wiring completely changed. Mine is fixed now. BSNL is bad, but not the worst.

WORST ISP IS SIFY!!


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 19, 2008)

where is Sify?


----------



## paroh (Sep 19, 2008)

Pease add mtnl delhi also in ur poll
MTNL DELHI is also in the race of worst ISP
1.Frequent disconnection
2.Maximum continuous time of connection is only 6hrs maxs
3.Low speed for 256kbps unlimited
4.Most of the time PPP down and Authentication failure (Even if the user name and password is correct)
5.Rain come Connection gone (online to offline)
6.Most of the time it takes around 30-45 minutes to connect to net
7. Poor customer service.
8. 99.9 % time help line is full(U are always on queue)
9.Launching new services like iptv , IPtelephony  but not improving there previous services like broadband with frequent disconnection

They should at least upgrade the 256kbps unlimited to 512 kbps unlimited  with no addition cost

MTNL says always on net so why 6 hrs is the max time of the connection for single session.
Mtnl should  at east set 24hrs of single session.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> I thought they were out of picture...lolz



actually, this was the reason why did not add it.

Ok, my link is a little stable now. only 3 d/cs in 13mins......nice.



paroh said:


> Pease add mtnl delhi also in ur poll
> MTNL DELHI is also in the race of worst ISP
> 1.Frequent disconenction
> 2.Maximum continous time of connection is only 6hrs maks
> ...



Actually BSNL and MTNL are the same AFAIK.

BSNL is the name for normal cities and MTNL for metros only .


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha...mine is too disconnecting for past 1 month.

Heavy rainfall playing much with wires.

Just today I got some luck to be online. But yeah BSNL served me well. They did come to fix the cables but thing started happenin bad again. Guess I have to wait till this season gets over.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> @KPower-First, go to the BSNL office and complain about this. I was facing the same problem just last month. It was because of bad wiring. Get the wiring completely changed. Mine is fixed now. BSNL is bad, but not the worst.
> 
> WORST ISP IS SIFY!!



I am trying to call up the exchange in my area but its phone is always engaged. Seems like the whole town is cursing BSNL .


----------



## paroh (Sep 19, 2008)

MTNL+BSNL=?
any one can answer this question?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

paroh said:


> MTNL+BSNL=?
> any one can answer this question?



its one of the hardest algebra question anyone can face but.....MTNL+BSNL = sh1t


----------



## paroh (Sep 19, 2008)

I think some one will able to solve this hard algebra question
LOL

MTNL+BSNL on there way to achive the best worst ISP contest.
Wish MTN+BSNL best of luck to become best worst ISP


----------



## als2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sify.......


----------



## manusag (Sep 19, 2008)

my vote goes to mtnl. on my 512 kbps ul con. d max dl speed m getting is arnd 28-30 KBPS...mtnl sux


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

wow.......BSNL's service is so awesome. Luckily I was able to complain and I said that I get d/ced 6times in 12mins and now I am getting d/ced 12times in 6mins........ thats what I call prompt service.

Beleive it or not, I aint joking but I got d/ced 4times itself while posting this.

Guys, you need to congratulate me......even under such bad circumstances, I changed my avatar.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 19, 2008)

No Sify, This is Blasphemy.
Sify gets a reserved seat when the worst ISPs are counted anywhere in India!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

changed avatar twice....lol


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2008)

BSNL isn't that bad....no other isp provide a free night time usage as BSNL provides for jus 500rs ......though its true the service sucks.......but provides more usage....

all other isp can't be reliable on plan charges...they change or jus put some *conditions apply where the private isp fool public


----------



## Chirag (Sep 19, 2008)

BSNL, disconnect after every 30 seconds, reconnets after 2 mins and this is going on since a month..


----------



## Power UP (Sep 19, 2008)

Sify hands down


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

Chirag said:


> BSNL, disconnect after every 30 seconds, reconnets after 2 mins and this is going on since a month..



You seriously need to talk to the BSNL guys about this.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> BSNL isn't that bad....no other isp provide a free night time usage as BSNL provides for jus 500rs ......though its true the service sucks.......but provides more usage...




what ?  Airtel is best ...It has free night time usage @ 99 per month .
 and double the speeds at night

I have 256 kbps connections and my night usage is free at the speed of 512 kbps

and even sometimes it gets mad and give me 3-4 mbps speed (very rare but got)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

Hope I would have been living in a metro city so that I would be able to get an airtel connection.........coz unfotunately, there is no Airtel connection here. 

One more thing, I had applied for a plan change from H750UL to H1350UL last month and they said it will be activated this month, but it hasnt......   .


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

@clmlbx- Can you give more details on the plan?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 19, 2008)

Airtel FTW !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

Chirag said:


> BSNL, disconnect after every 30 seconds, reconnets after 2 mins and this is going on since a month..



Thats the same problem I am facing......


----------



## adi007 (Sep 19, 2008)

BSNL Rocks
It is the best ISP as far as in Hassan concerned
I am a proud customer of BSNL from the past 6 months
and i get good customer service too...
Only once in 6 months net was down and i called the exchange and they rectified it within hours...
Really Guys it is the cheapest ISP... i mean 2 mbps ..night free..2.5 GB b/w for 500+ bucks...
I am happy.... 

I think Sify is worst


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @clmlbx- Can you give more details on the plan?



It is Gold plan .Not available any more afaik 

but u can get night top up( Rs 99 for free night usage )

I pay only RS 750

Including :

taxes , Modem Rent  (Rs 99) , Night top up (Rs 99) 

and I get syntax facility , free usage of Rs 400 , Night Unlimited , 256 kbps in day and 512 kbps in night .gets full speed all the time .​


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

1.BSNL is good in Kolkata(Ranikuthi Exchange), not a single major problem till date (except a week long disconnection when the Reliance Idiots cut the line while digging theirs-may be intentionally).

Speed-4.25/5(1.5-1.8Mbps in NightTime, got 90GB in one month!!)
Customer support-2/5(C'mon, you guys know better than I do)
Cost-4.75/5(Very Cheap for Home users, night time speed is good.)

2.Airtel-Good customer service, but expensive.

Speed-3.5/5(Home user plans)
Customer Support-5/5(One word-Fantabulous)
Cost-2.5/5(Too costly to afford for Home users, nigh time speeds not good)

Total- BSNL-11/15
         Airtel-11/15
So it's your choice, Speed and Cost vs Reliebility and Customer Support.

P.S-This is strictly my own opinion, please feel free to post your owns.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

One thing and only one thing

AIRTEL is the BEST

No probs, customer care very helpful lot, instant problem solved, send ppl to solve within 2-3hrs if good situation


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> One thing and only one thing
> 
> AIRTEL is the BEST
> 
> No probs, customer care very helpful lot, instant problem solved, send ppl to solve within 2-3hrs if good situation



its same with BSNL...the only difference is that they send ppl in 2-3days rather than hrs


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> its same with BSNL...the only difference is that they send ppl in 2-3days rather than hrs




lol yes


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

My situation is much better now. It rarely disconnects now.
I think it depends on your distance from the tele exchange. I'm not more than 5 Kms away from the tele exchange, so my probs are not severe.


----------



## slugger (Sep 20, 2008)

OFFTOPIC

@bsnl users

is *www.mypetjawa.mu.nu/ being blocked?
ping returning error


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Even I can't open that page....


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 20, 2008)

hard to tell which one is worst.

*offtopic:*
my ISP is HFCL (connect)

my plan is unlimited usage@444

monthly bill- atmost 500(inc. taxes and everything)

speed- image attached

*www.speedtest.net/result/326409346.png

*i got no disconnecting prob/no server prob./same performance in every weather /prompt customer care etc*
*
so wat u guys say; am i getting genuine speed at what I'm paying? *
OR
 is there any better option in respect to speed,customer care and various factors at same cost?

*suggestion of every member counts *


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

slugger said:


> OFFTOPIC
> 
> @bsnl users
> 
> ...


working fine here !


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2008)

*The SpeedTest sites either a complete crap of work or this actually happened to me:-*
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/7165/greatestspeedrank1ao9.th.png
(Click image to pop your eyes out)

*I swear, no photoshop or alteration, so is it BSNL or SpeedTest?*

My plan is Home 500


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

@T159
you on BSNL? me Home plan 500

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/8451/34144ss0.th.gif*img255.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

BSNL returds

accessed usin OperaTor


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

tkin said:


> *The SpeedTest sites either a complete crap of work or this actually happened to me:-*
> *img91.imageshack.us/img91/7165/greatestspeedrank1ao9.th.png
> (Click image to pop your eyes out)
> 
> ...



Thats nuthing, I got 1.2k kb/s up and 1.56kb/s down on H1000 plan.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

slugger said:


> @T159
> you on BSNL? me Home plan 500
> 
> *img255.imageshack.us/img255/8451/34144ss0.th.gif*img255.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> ...


750UL

OpenDNS

It seems like I will be online today ;p Weather is clear and net is working fine till now !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

Ya, mine too. Not d/ced even once till now (PC on from yesterday morning, had some probs. in the morning but from 4PM onwards, no probs.).


----------



## ksundar (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm using bsnl 512kbps unlimited for 1350pm.

So far NO probs!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Now I'm pretty relieved. No disconnecting probs now. Also getting good speeds (1.5 Mb/s DL 144 Kb/s UL) on my BSNL H500 plan.


----------



## krates (Sep 22, 2008)

reliance haha 

it is good

but it will take a month to get your connection repaired if some problem


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

BSNL guys came and repaired the faulty cable, i think its stable now


----------



## afonofa (Sep 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Sify is the bap of all worst ISP's.


I would have voted sify. A friend was on sify(still is) and there was a trojan downloading from the ISP itself! It took sify over 4 months to fix it on their end  



dreamcatcher said:


> Tata indicom rox. 384@1000 and i get speeds of 44+ wile downloading.


You are paying Rs.1000 pm for 44KBps?  I'm paying Rs.1300 for 200KBps+, 1.25Gb monthly download limit, 12am-8am night time free download and including landline telephone charges, on MTNL Triband Mumbai.



KPower Mania said:


> Which is the worst ISP from your perspective ??
> 
> For me, its the one I'm using.....BSNL DataONe.
> 
> ...


In Mumbai, we are lucky if we can see the railway tracks and roads after heavy rains, and you are labelling BSNL as the worst just because your net is getting dc. The problem isn't the ISP, its India, things only work perfectly on paper here. BTW last year I had the exact same problem with MTNL Triband, but this year the situation has been much better. 

You do know that even Rs.2222 for 1mbps UL plan is a lot higher compared to the plans in developed countries. Its only here in India, that we have these ridiculous download limits, free night time and exorbitantly high unlimited plans...and the Government of India keeps wondering why the growth of broadband subscribers hasn't kept pace with cellphone subscribers 

Most users are on BSNL/MTNL, maybe thats why they have dedicated threads for their queries.

Dont expect any customer service in India. That way whatever little you get, it makes you feel like a king.

BSNL provides same speed, better download limits-more free Gb pm, and less cost compared to MTNL. I want MTNL to provide the same rates and download limits as BSNL but I won't label MTNL as the worst(far from it). Till things get better in our country, just console yourself with the fact that it doesn't rain 24/7 and that too only during the rainy season


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Well if you pay 2222/month (thats 54$), you will get around 10mbps of UNLIMITED goodness in US .


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

@afonofa- Each and every point of your post deserves a +1 . The post was spot on.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Now I'm getting awesome speeds!!!!!
I'm still on the same sh1tty BSNL connection, but ever since I switched to OpenDNS, it's much faster. It's also supposed to be much more secure.
OpenDNS rocks!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

afonofa said:


> You are paying Rs.1000 pm for 44KBps?  I'm paying Rs.1300 for 200KBps+, 1.25Gb monthly download limit, 12am-8am night time free download and including landline telephone charges, on MTNL Triband Mumbai.



Hey which plan?
Last time I checked they don't provide any night unlimited plan, even talked to the customer care too.......
Link plz, if exists.........


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

With me well, MTNL Triband has not disappointed me with anything except the plans 
I mean, if Delhi can have reasonable plans, why not Mumbai?
I get really good speeds (250-400 KBps) Touchwood 
But I have the rotten 400mb plan , which totally puts me off as I cant download most of the good stuff. (...cough...torrents....cough)
Any reasonable plans you'll can think of? In mumbai?


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 25, 2008)

what's "open DNS"?


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey which plan?
> Last time I checked they don't provide any night unlimited plan, even talked to the customer care too.......
> Link plz, if exists.........


*MTNL Triband Mumbai tariff*. I have the DSL NU 849 plan. They have this plan in effect from 20th June 2007. You must have talked to them before that.


thewisecrab said:


> I get really good speeds (250-400 KBps) Touchwood
> But I have the rotten 400mb plan , which totally puts me off as I cant download most of the good stuff. (...cough...torrents....cough)
> Any reasonable plans you'll can think of? In mumbai?


250-400 KBps on a 2Mbps is really lucky. But you are right, you cant utilize it to the full on a 400MB plan. To access all the good stuff(  ) you'll have to switch to the DSL NU 849 plan. Its the only reasonable, partially unlimited(night time) downloads plan from MTNL Triband Mumbai. But just for fun, checkout the full unlimited plans. Their 2Mbps completely unlimited plan was Rs.20,000/- pm when they first started it. Now they've taken it down to Rs.15,000/-


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

afonofa said:


> *MTNL Triband Mumbai tariff*. I have the DSL NU 849 plan. They have this plan in effect from 20th June 2007. You must have talked to them before that.



Checked..........hmmmmmm
Not for me, I'm very bad at getting up early. And just don't feel cool using those 2-8AM automatic d/l tricks........agar fail kiya to gaya........

I keep my PC always on with Airtel 384kbps(50KBps const.) n uTorrent keeps on working in my absense


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Which is the worst ISP from your perspective ??
> 
> For me, its the one I'm using.....BSNL DataONe.
> 
> ...


i am using BSNL DataOne BroadBand & never got such prob....

as i think it's best in our town & only BSNL provides BB Service in our town rest all r DialUp, ISDN and Plug2Surf NO BroadBand (xcept BSNL).


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Checked..........hmmmmmm
> Not for me, I'm very bad at getting up early. And just don't feel cool using those 2-8AM automatic d/l tricks........agar fail kiya to gaya........
> 
> I keep my PC always on with Airtel 384kbps(50KBps const.) n uTorrent keeps on working in my absense


Fail hone ka sawal hi nahi hai(there's no question of failing). I've been using it for over 1 year now with *100% success rate*. Its 12am-8am with MTNL. 2am-8am is BSNL night time. The data you can download in 24 hrs, you can download in 8 hours with MTNL. You save on electricity bills. Voice/cam chat, web browsing, playing online games etc. its all better, faster and simultaneous at 2Mbps.

If cost is the limiting factor, then its fine to stay with your current 384Kbps Airtel. But if its only the night time factor thats stopping you, then you go ahead and apply for MTNL Triband today itself because I guarantee you a 100% success rate with no third party software involved(there's no two ways about it).

Some saturday nights, I stay up and watch 4 movies one after the other. By the time I'm done watching the first, the 2nd one's finished downloading  (stop frowning at me, everybody's on p2p! )


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2008)

f**k 
My bill this time is about 6K, and 4K is only net charges 
I seriously need another plan, this 6K thing is happening for quite a while now
Any suggestions?
What about the "Trib Unlimited Plan-1"? I mean, is it worth the 2.5K? and do they offer full 256kbps without any downtime as such?
PS. How many KBps is 256kbps?


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> f**k
> My bill this time is about 6K, and 4K is only net charges
> I seriously need another plan, this 6K thing is happening for quite a while now
> Any suggestions?
> ...


If you are on the 2Mbps, 400MB download limit plan(DSL Combo or TriB 200P plan right?), how did you manage to get Rs.4000/- as internet charges?!  Did you download 3-4GB extra? If so you really need to switch to NU(night unlimited) plan(you can download 4GB in 1 night ). 

If you opt for 256Kbps for Rs.2500/- you will be a *dissatisfied* customer. Not because of downtime or such, the plan will provide what they say it does, but since you've experienced 2Mbps, the change in bandwidth from 2Mbps to 256Kbps will be really frustrating for you. At 256Kbps you will get a download speed of 25-30KBps. The plan is fully unlimited, but you can download more in less time with the DSL NU 849 plan.

If you are a heavy downloader, go with the DSL NU 849 plan. Its the only reasonably priced plan at 2Mbps, which I think should be the minimum to be classified as broadband by our government (sadly the GoI feels 256Kbps is broadband enough  )


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2008)

Each of them based on ADSL suck.....I need a good upload speed.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

To get that in India, you will also need an ambani, tata or birla surname


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ Lalu Prasad Yadav's broadband service: *www.railwire.in/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43

(Probably known by many people living  here in the forum)


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

One day I was getting connection problem on BSNL, disconnected and reconnected the Splitter cables and it was fine, looks like BSNL provides really faulty Splitters, changed it and got another from a hardware shop and no such problem since then, still getting 1.5-1.6Mbps on night time unlimited


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that for real or is it some joke? It should be 25KBps upload but somehow I'm getting 50KBps upload with 2Mbps download on MTNL Triband. Its enough for me  

Railwire has "Port speeds on 1:4 contention ratio". So does that mean if you sign up for 2Mbps you cannot complain if you get 512Kbps download speed or does it mean you are assured of 2Mbps download and 512Kbps upload? They haven't mentioned the upload speed in their tariff plans.

But it would be good to have a proper alternative to MTNL's near monopoly in Mumbai. I did not know about railwire. Thanks  I'll keep it on my broadband radar from now on.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2008)

What say about Tata Indicom?
They have great unlimited plans.... but how is the reliabililty?
And what about Airtel?
I'm asking coz I may have to change my ISP since 6K for net is too expensive


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2008)

AirTel is fine... Rs.699 p.m. for 256kbps unlimited access is good enough..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

Airtel ftw........ The best ISP in India. If you can pay, then go for its 2222/month unlimited plan (1mbps unlimited). Awesome plan and VFM in India. Otherwise they have a 999/month 384kbps unlimited plan .


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

K..which city r u in..i can say IMO ...Airtel is the best ISP in Delhi ..BSNL realllly sux


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in a small town in Gujarat where there is no Airtel service.......


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm from Bombay
Last I know Airtel was not offered in my locality 
Whom can I contact regarding this?
Also Howz Tata Indicom? their plans are very enticing....


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2008)

afonofa said:


> Is that for real or is it some joke? It should be 25KBps upload but somehow I'm getting 50KBps upload with 2Mbps download on MTNL Triband. Its enough for me
> 
> Railwire has "Port speeds on 1:4 contention ratio". So does that mean if you sign up for 2Mbps you cannot complain if you get 512Kbps download speed or does it mean you are assured of 2Mbps download and 512Kbps upload? They haven't mentioned the upload speed in their tariff plans.
> 
> But it would be good to have a proper alternative to MTNL's near monopoly in Mumbai. I did not know about railwire. Thanks  I'll keep it on my broadband radar from now on.


Contention ratio 1:4 means 1 connection/bandwidth is shared between 4 people. Yeah, we can't complain if we get 512kbps. 

And that thing is for real. Its only available in a few parts of Bangalore though.

Well, its Cable broadband, I think. So, I think that the upload speeds will not be crappy like ADSL. BTW, I got 256kbps upload speed on BSNL. Soome guys get 512kbps though.

*@Power Mania*: Atleast get rid of K now.......


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 26, 2008)

I am on Hathway connexion 1000 Rs for 4 months @ 1 Mbps speed and 4GB download cap(250 rs a month and 1 Gb per month free download).Good enough I say.
They provide 512 kbps UL for 1333 Rs p. m.(16000 for a year)


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> I am on Hathway connexion 1000 Rs for 4 months @ 1 Mbps speed and 4GB download cap(250 rs a month and 1 Gb per month free download).Good enough I say.
> They provide 512 kbps UL for 1333 Rs p. m.(16000 for a year)


OMG 
Where are you in Mumbai? Whom did you approach for Hathway? is it the cablewala connection?
I must say that it's an awesome plan, with 1 GB free too 
But many have told me to stay away from hathway.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 26, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> OMG
> Where are you in Mumbai? Whom did you approach for Hathway? is it the cablewala connection?
> I must say that it's an awesome plan, with 1 GB free too
> But many have told me to stay away from hathway.


Yep, I approached my cablewaala for Hathway connection.I too was told to stay away from hathway, but I thought, heck what can possibly be more sh!tty than the crap MTNL[my prev. "ISP"] provides in the name of broadband.It's been pretty good so far.

EDIT: Oh and they didn't charge me anything for modem, wiring, initial deposit etc saying they had some kind of offer going on.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe  i should do that too..considering that the cablewaala is practically begging for  customers..
what sort of download/surfing speeds do you get? When did you get it?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 26, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Maybe  i should do that too..considering that the cablewaala is practically begging for  customers..
> what sort of download/surfing speeds do you get? When did you get it?


*www.speedtest.net/result/329385293.png


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey shady......

What pings do you get in Hellsheaven with Hathway??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Contention ratio 1:4 means 1 connection/bandwidth is shared between 4 people. Yeah, we can't complain if we get 512kbps.
> 
> And that thing is for real. Its only available in a few parts of Bangalore though.
> 
> ...



dont talk about it now . I am happy without talking about it .......let me be happy


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Hey shady......
> 
> What pings do you get in Hellsheaven with Hathway??


Me gets about 150 ping on RSA.


> When did you get it?


Got it about a week ago.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

^^so less !!!

here less is moar


----------



## Sathish (Sep 26, 2008)

Tata Indicom is worst .
In chennai, BSNL is best..
Airtel now being slow while compared to BSNL in UL Plans..
I am using BSNL UL 750+ @ 256 Kbps.. the speed has never drops below 20-22 kBps..
Airtel sucks 12 kBps in UL plans ... in chennai..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 27, 2008)

dreamsalive said:


> what's "open DNS"?



Whenever you try to visit a site, it's your DNS client that looks up the site on the web and delivers it to you. To know more about the DNS client, look up on Wikipedia. By changing your DNS client to OpenDNS, you can get better speeds and better security. To change your DNS client to OpenDNS, in the control panel, double click on Network Connections. Double click on your connection (DATAONE or something), click on "Properties", under the "Networking" tab, select "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)", click on "Properties". Check the radio button "Use the following DNS server addresses". Change the value of the primary DNS server to 208.67.222.222. Change the secondary DNS server to 208.67.222.220. This is the OpenDNS server address.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Tata Indicom is worst .
> In chennai, BSNL is best..
> Airtel now being slow while compared to BSNL in UL Plans..
> I am using BSNL UL 750+ @ 256 Kbps.. the speed has never drops below 20-22 kBps..
> Airtel sucks 12 kBps in UL plans ... in chennai..


BSNL is "THE" cheapest and most economic option, Airtel is too costly.


----------

